# Franklin County Antique Machinery Show



## Farmall

I was there my first time 2 years ago and it is one of the better shows in Indiana, Date: Sep. 25-28, 03 Location: Brookville, Indiana


----------



## Toolman

Howdy Farmall, 
Didn't know we were neighbors. I live in Alquina. This forum's great! Thanks Andy & Clint!


----------

